# سيارة Lexus RX Hybrid تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود الماء



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انتجت شركة تويوتا عدة موديلات من السيارات اللتى تستخدم غاز الهيدروجين وقود لها ومنها السيارة ليكزس Lexus RX Hybrid

وتعلن شركة تويوتا انها قادرة على انتاج جميع موديلات وفئات سياراتها لتعمل بالهيدروجين 

وسعر تلك السيارة 100000 دولار فهى سيارة الرفاهية والكماليات من الدرجة الاولى 

للمزيد 

The *Lexus RX Hybrid* is a hybrid crossover SUV sold by Lexus since 2005. The RX Hybrid uses the Lexus RX body design and a Lexus Hybrid Drive powertrain which combines a V6 gasoline engine with electrical motors.[1] First introduced in January 2004 at the North American International Auto Show, the original RX 400h became the first luxury hybrid.[1] The RX 400h was also the launch vehicle of the Lexus hybrid lineup, which later expanded to include hybrid versions of other Lexus vehicles, including the GS 450h and LS 600h/LS 600h L.
The first generation RX 400h was sold until the 2008 model year, and an equivalent model, the Toyota Harrier Hybrid, was sold in Japan until the same year. In November 2008, Lexus launched a complete redesign of its hybrid crossover, the second generation RX 450h, at the Greater Los Angeles Auto Show.[2] The Lexus RX 450h was scheduled to go on sale in North America, Europe, Asia (including Japan), and other markets in 2009 as a 2010 model.[2]




الرابط

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_RX_Hybrid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_RX_Hybrid




الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## حسام طعمة (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك...................


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

*سفينةfirst electric boat تستخدم الهيدروجين وقود لها =وقود الماء*

السلام عليكم 


من استراليا وفى On April 29/30, 2009
اول مركب يعمل بالهيدروجين فى العالم 

وهو طفرة فى مجال السفن البحرية 

وبه خزان يسمح له بالابحار لمدو 6-8 ساعات وتغيير خزان الهيدروجين لا يستغرق اكثر من 5 دقائق 

للمزيد من المعلومات 


*Worldwide first electric boat powered by hydrogen fuel cells *

On April 29/30, 2009 the Austrian companies Fronius, Bitter and Frauscher successfully presented the worldwide* first electric boat powered by hydrogen fuel cells* at Schloss Orth on Lake Traunsee in Austria. TV- and media representatives from 7 countries, numerous politicians and leading business executives attended the event with great interest. The unique concept of self-contained energy supply provided by hydrogen was particularly exciting for all entrepreneurs. Fronius, Bitter and Frauscher truly succeeded to realize an exemplary and forward looking project to advance the topic hydrogen.





The main economic advantage compared with conventional electric boats is the fact that no time has to be spent charging the batteries. For conventional electric boats, *6-8 hours of charging* gives just 4-6 hours of use. The hydrogen-powered electric boat requires only the time that it takes to change the cartridge - just five minutes.
With a range of *80 kilometers with a full hydrogen tank*, the boat has twice the range of conventional battery-powered boats. The hydrogen is oxidised in the fuel cell and the only emission is clean water. The hydrogen is extracted from water using photovoltaics and electrolysis, in other words stored solar energy, to complete a perfect cycle.





الرابط للخبر 
http://www.ecoage.net/worldwide-first-electric-boat-powered-by-hydrogen-fuel-cells.htm

http://www.ecoage.net/worldwide-first-electric-boat-powered-by-hydrogen-fuel-cells.htm

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

البكم الرابط والصور http://www.hydrogencarsnow.com/bmw-hydrogen7.htm


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع.. 
حقيقة سعر هذه السيارة العادية والتي تعمل بالبنزين 
هو نفس السعر 100000 دولار.. وأستخدم مثلها من 1998م 
وهي سيارات ممتازة بحق..

شركة تويوتا وهي التي تملك نوع لكزس ..
بدأت بألابحاث في مجال السيارات التي تعمل بالهيدروجين 
من الثمانينات ..
كنت في زيارة علمية بحثية عام 1984 ..وقد كنت أستقل أحيانا باص ( mini bus) 
مع مهندسين يابانيين وكانت هناك أسطوانة هيدروجين (كانت الباصات عينات بحثية )..

واليابانيين لهم باع في تطوير وتحديث أنظمة السيارات ..
وقد أضافو الشئ الكثير لهذه الصناعة..

أناس متميزون .. في حياتهم وعملهم وأسلوب إدارتهم.


----------



## adfrft (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

